# Just landed in Cairo



## 669610 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a 35 year old aussie who's just landed in Cairo a few days ago and am wondering whether there's many expats here and what you guys get up to.

Drop me a line if you have any suggestions or whatever! 


Scott


----------



## 669610 (Sep 23, 2014)

I meant how you go about meeting people here in Egypt. The only person I've met so far that I've spent any time with is a con artist.. Luckily I clued on early enough, but I was rather hoping to meet expats instead!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

crawfells said:


> I meant how you go about meeting people here in Egypt. The only person I've met so far that I've spent any time with is a con artist.. Luckily I clued on early enough, but I was rather hoping to meet expats instead!




Hi 

Yes plenty of expats still here.. there is a sticky at the top of the page which will interest you Where are you located? 
welcome in egypt


----------



## 669610 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi MaidenScotland,

Thank you for the welcome. I'm downtown at the moment.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

crawfells said:


> I meant how you go about meeting people here in Egypt. The only person I've met so far that I've spent any time with is a con artist.. !



Unfortunately there are plenty of those around....not just Egyptians, but expats too!! 
The only thing I learned in my years in Egypt is.....Never trust anyone....especially people who suddenly want to be your best friend.
There are many good honest people there.... but....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

crawfells said:


> Hi MaidenScotland,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome. I'm downtown at the moment.


Maadi is the place to go... ACE Club Midan Victoria, BCA Port Said St.. all details can be googled.


----------

